
Vacuum has friction from an effect similar to the Casimir effect - cwan
http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/02/vacuum-has-friction-from-effect-similar.html
======
wnoise
Only for accelerating systems. The system here is spinning, which is an
acceleration.

------
nazgulnarsil
vacuum can have temperature? am i reading it wrong or....?

~~~
geuis
In physics, "temperature" is the same thing as "speed". The faster the
movement of particles in a given amount of space, the "hotter" it is. The
terms are interchangeable.

There is also a common misconception that you would freeze almost instantly if
you jumped out of an airlock in space. Quite the contrary. A vacuum is
actually an incredibly efficient insulator. Hence vacuum thermoses. Your body
would not lose heat very fast. Not having a helmet on, though, would be very
bad for your health.

~~~
wazoox
> _Not having a helmet on, though, would be very bad for your health. >_

NASA accidentally tested it in 1966:
[http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/ask_astro/answers/970603.h...](http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/ask_astro/answers/970603.html)

~~~
TeMPOraL
This link just shown me how many misconceptions I have about vacuum exposure.
Thank you! I've learned a lot from it.

